

Important and Non-Obvious iPhone Tips - eggspurt
http://ronfeldman.wordpress.com/2011/09/13/important-and-non-obvious-iphone-tips/

======
eridius
> Leave some free disk space on your iPhone [...] 20-25% free should be plenty

This tip is a bit misleading. iPhone doesn't use swap space, so free space
shouldn't really matter to performance at all. That said, I believe flash
memory tends to have performance issues with writing if there's very little
free space (please correct me if I'm wrong). However, 20-25% is way overkill.

~~~
feldmanr
Thanks, will correct the post. I hadn't experimented with how much space to
leave, but had some serious issues when using the whole disk (via fill free
space with music) and got some advice from the genius bar about leaving a
buffer.

